# Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)



## FelixT (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich hab in Finnland viel Zeit damit verwendet Totschläger aus Birken- und Wacholderholz zu machen.Das war viel muehsame Handarbeit und deshalb wuerde ich gerne sicherstellen das diese nicht sofort anlaufen wenn ich sie einmal mit Wattifingern anfasse.

Wie wuerdet ihr damit verfahren?

Hier mal ein paar Bilder


1.Birke













2.Birke






1. Wacholder









2.Wacholder

















Hoffe sie gefallen...Felix


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Genau!
Du solltest sie lackieren.
Ob es Bootslack sein muss kann ich dir nicht sagen...


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hast du auch n Huhn erschlagen??


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



FelixT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab in Finnland viel Zeit damit verwendet Totschläger aus Birken- und Wacholderholz zu machen.Das war viel muehsame Handarbeit und deshalb wuerde ich gerne sicherstellen das diese nicht sofort anlaufen wenn ich sie einmal mit Wattifingern anfasse.
> 
> Wie wuerdet ihr damit verfahren?


Evt. bin ich ja etwas unsensibel für stilvolle Totschläger.
Kannste nicht einfach nen anderen Ast entrinden?
Ausgangsmaterial gibt es ja reichlich


----------



## Tobi94 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Ich lackiere auch immer alles mit Klarlack aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## FelixT (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hallo,
Nein ich kann nicht einfach Ken anderen nehmen da in Dt. Ja nicht jeder Depp Birken fällen kann, Voralpen nur bei großen die Spitze richtig weiß ist!!

Da steckt richtig Arbeit drin!!

Mindestens ne Stunde pro Schläger.

Außerdem sind das Errinerungen an mein Finnland Austauschjahr!

Das mit Lack möchte ich nicht da ich das Holz nicht mehr fühle oder??


LgFelix


----------



## crazyFish (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Pass auf am Wasser wird dann eh hinter deinem Rücken gemunkelt: "Immer diese Plumsangler, nicht mals nen Todschläger hat der dabei!"


----------



## Dart (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



FelixT schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Nein ich kann nicht einfach Ken anderen nehmen da in Dt. Ja nicht jeder Depp Birken fällen kann, Voralpen nur bei großen die Spitze richtig weiß ist!!
> 
> Da steckt richtig Arbeit drin!!
> ...


 Hmmh, muss noch mal nachfragen.
Warum muss man denn ne Birke fällen für den stilvollen Totklopfer?
Das in deiner Arbeit auch ne Menge Zeit drinsteckt glaube ich dir ja gern, wenn ich die Bilder betrachte ist das aber nur ein Stock der teilentrindet wurde, da müsste doch jede Gärtnerei etc. Nachschub liefern können, was ist da jetzt so speziell?


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Sehen für mich aus wie einfache Knüppel aus´m Wald - den nehme ich mir auch, wenn ich meinen Spezial-Totschläger vergessen habe, der leider mittlerweile unter´s Waffengesetz fällt!

Ernie


----------



## MeyerChri (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

sehen ja gut aus aber ob das so lange gedauert hat?^^ #c


----------



## Balaton1980 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

mit fotoshooting bestimmt #6

wenn du nicht willst das die dinger anlaufen musst du sie lackieren. um naturfarbe zu erhalten und verschleiß am exklusivtotschläger zu minimieren musst du sie in die vitrine stellen


----------



## Ullov Löns (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hast du auch n Huhn erschlagen??





Dart schrieb:


> Evt. bin ich ja etwas unsensibel für stilvolle Totschläger.
> Kannste nicht einfach nen anderen Ast entrinden?
> Ausgangsmaterial gibt es ja reichlich



Ich schmeiß mich weg!:m

Wozu ist der Haken an dem einem? Ist das auch so eine Art Gaff mit Stil?


----------



## Steffen23769 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Ich schmeiß mich weg!:m
> 
> Wozu ist der Haken an dem einem? Ist das auch so eine Art Gaff mit Stil?



Nee Uli, nicht mit Stil, sondern mit Stiel  oder Stihl?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Also meiner (Totschläger) ist viel größer! 

Für Hühner, Fasane etc. reicht auch ein gutes Stück Dachlatte.
Ein großer Hecht oder Karpfen ist/hat ne viel härtere "Nuss".


----------



## goeddoek (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Also - Gaff mit Stihl hatten wir früher in Norwegen auch immer. Anders wär das Filetieren der wirklich Großen gar nicht zu bewerkstelligen gewesen. Später haben wir dann auch gerne zu Husqvarna gegriffen. Ist alles schon seeehr lange her  |supergri


Nein, im Ernst - die sehen ja ganz gut aus. Ich hätte vielleicht am Ende noch 'ne Bohrung für 'nen Fangriemen gemacht. Wenn Du die nicht lackieren möchtest, nimm doch Leinöl oder Textrol, das verändert die Optik kaum.


----------



## Pinn (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Die Federn... hm... sind die zum totkitzeln? Oder Trophäen?

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Dienststelle-Ast (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

In Stil-, Stiel- und Stihlfragen ist die Lücke, die Farina hinterlassen hat, einfach nicht zu schliessen!

Versuch es mal mit Eibe, sehr edel.
Oder mit der Veredelung von Abwurfstangen, in Finnland gibts
doch den ganzen Wald voll Cerviden. Da muss doch was zu finden sein. |supergri 

An sonsten fehlen mir an Deinen sehr schönen Stöckchen die Größenverhältnisse. Die sehen sehr "zart" aus.

Hast Dir aber viel Mühe gemacht. Weiter so!

Gruß Tom


----------



## Lautertaler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Also ich muß Dart vollkommend recht geben, was ist denn daran stilvoll?  ;+

Wenn da jetzt vielleicht noch einzigartige Schnitzereien dran wären würde ich Dir ja recht geben, aber so?;+

Häng Sie Dir doch an die Wand dann kannst Du Dich immer an Finnland erinnern wenn Du Sie siehst!


----------



## ernie1973 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Die Federn sollen bestimmt das fast schon romantische Ambiente unterstreichen - oder er hat zum Testen ´ne Eule geknüppelt!!!

Hier in Köln würdest du die Dinger bestimmt auch los - es gibt da Läden, die verkaufen ein großes Sortiment ähnlich geformter Dinge *grins* !...dafür sollten sie aber besser splitterfrei sein!!!

Ernie


----------



## Pulheimer27 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst - die sehen ja ganz gut aus. Ich hätte vielleicht am Ende noch 'ne Bohrung für 'nen Fangriemen gemacht. Wenn Du die nicht lackieren möchtest, nimm doch Leinöl oder Textrol, das verändert die Optik kaum.



#6 genau ausserdem kann kein lack ab- bzw aufplatzen wenn man Sie ölt. 

ich würde auch ein normales Holzöl nehmen. Kannst sie auch eine Nacht in Distelöl legen und richtig vollsaugen lassen.


----------



## Dart (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Hier in Köln würdest du die Dinger bestimmt auch los - es gibt da Läden, die verkaufen ein großes Sortiment ähnlich geformter Dinge *grins* !...dafür sollten sie aber besser splitterfrei sein!!!


 
Wenn man jetzt noch ein Herzchen und die Initialen der Liebsten in die Rinde schnitzt, und noch ein paar Gumminoppen an ein Ende klebt, hat man sicher ein sehr stilvolles und unvergessliches Geburtstagsgeschenk.
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



Dart schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt noch ein Herzchen und die Initialen der Liebsten in die Rinde schnitzt, und noch ein paar Gumminoppen an ein Ende klebt, hat man sicher ein sehr stilvolles und unvergessliches Geburtstagsgeschenk.
> Greetz Reiner




Ferkel!!!


@TE
schaut ganz klar nach ein paar entrindeten..............................................................................................................................nun ja....................................................................................................................................................................................Ästen aus.


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

also der mit dem kleinen ast soll sicher zum fischtransport sein oder???
also ich find sie ganz gut! war ne sinnvolle beschäftigung beim warten auf den biss, und zusätzlich noch mit erinnerungen behaftet! ich würde sie an die wand hängen oder wenn du sieh nutzen willst lackieren!
oder deiner freundin als haarstäbe zum geburtstag schenken  mit den federn dran!


----------



## FelixT (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hallo,
schön das ihr Spass habt...#d

Nein die Klopfer sind nicht sehr zart, die Birken  haben fast 4cm Durchmesser.

Die Wacholder auch 2-4cm.

Und ganz erlich was bringt es dass Ding zu verziehren wenn das das Holz komplett zerstören wuerde da bei Benutzung da sofort Dreck drin wäre und dieser alles Schimmeln lassen wuerde.
Ausserdem könnte man ausversehen einen Streifen rausreissen...


Die Birken fuehlen sich wie warmes Marmor an...

Das sind nicht die Klopfer die man "schnitzt"...
Das ist fast nur Schleifpapier.

Und das mit den (ueberfluessigen) Federn war nur als Stimmungsschaffen...

so ich geh jetzt... das ist mir zu blöd.

Felix


----------



## Toni_1962 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Ach Felix  ...

seh's locker, ist ja Montag und dein Humor kommt gegen Wochenende wieder


----------



## Ullov Löns (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Möööönsch Felix, war doch nicht böse gemeint. Wozu ist denn nun der Haken an dem einem?


----------



## FelixT (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Zum nicht abrutschen...|rolleyes

Dass ist ganz praktisch da die Griffe echt glatt sind...

Und beim ersten Test erstmal weggeworfen...:m|kopfkrat


Seit dem ham die Koivu-Dinger immer nen halter(Stopper)
Die sid nämlich echt schwer. 
Also Kopflastig.



Felix


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

jetz wissen wirs! dachte nimmst ihn auch als fischtransporter, wenn ich auf forelle fische und eine mitnheme, dann trage ich sie manchmal an einer astgabel mit mir herum, geht super... natürlich ist sie tot!


----------



## Lurchi (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Die Frage nicht krumm nehmen bitte !

Kann ein "Totschläger" Stil haben ? #d
Das eine ist mit dem anderen irgendwie nicht kompatibel !
Na egal, ich würde eher ein Material bevorzugen was wiederstandsfähiger und leichter zu reinigen ist -> Edelstahl oder Kunststoff ! Lange Freude wirst du an den "Stöckchen" meiner Meinung nach nicht haben egal ob du sie imprägnierst oder nicht ! Und bei nem größeren Fisch wage ich zu bezweifeln das die "Stöckchen" den Fisch beim ersten Schlag ausreichend betäuben #c Denk mal drüber nach #h

MfG Lurchi


----------



## FelixT (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hallo Lurchi,
also das mit dem kaputt gehen stimmt aber das werden wir ja sehen...

Aber die Sache mit töten ist enorm...

Aufgrund der Länge von 35cm kommen ziemliche Kräfte zusammen... Dem ersten grossen Brassen mit gut 60cm hab ich mit dem einen Wacholderstab den Kopf mit einem Schlag zerdonnert...
Da hab ich auch gestaunt.. richtig zerknackst.

Das war garnicht beabsichtigt aber das mit artgerecht tten geht problemlos...
Das grösste probiert bis jetzt ist ein 90cm Hecht, dem zwei schnelle Schläge meines Koivu-Stabes ins Koma versetzt hat.

LgFelix


----------



## Corny2rock (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

doch stil darf es schon haben. Ich fidne den Totschläger in Ordnung. Las makarberes Bsp. kann man auch sagen, das man seine Verstorbenen auch in einer Sperrholzkiste beerdigen kann macht man aber nicht!ICh würde sie mit einem Ölbalsam behandeln. mind. 10 Durchgänge und schön ins Holz einmassieren. Die Poren nehmen die Masse gut auf und es ist natürlicher.


----------



## Tobi94 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



Steffen23769 schrieb:


> Nee Uli, nicht mit Stil, sondern mit Stiel  oder Stihl?


Nein mit Stil oder? Jenachdem was gemeint ist:q


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

....ein Gefühl wie "warmer Marmor" - hihihihi - so seidig - so glatt - das könnte auch aus einer Creme-Werbung sein, oder?!?

hihihihi !

Laß´ Dir aber nichts einreden - Du hast da ganz tolle  und völlig einzigartige Knüppel gemacht!

Fein gemacht - ganz fein!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## FelixT (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Auch wenn es viele Leute gab die mir zumindest geholfen haben, finde ich es doch Schade wenn hier Leute schreiben die sich nurmal n´bisschen ueber mich lustig machen wollen...


Ganz ehrlich...#d


Felix


----------



## Glöckchen (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Och Felix - nimm das doch nicht persönlich!

Auch für mich wär das kein Thema - ich käm nie auf die Idee, einen "schönen" Totschläger haben zu wollen - der hat für mich zweckmäßig zu sein und damit basta.

ABER:
jedem Tierchen sein Pläsierchen! Wenn du doch Spaß dran hast - ich glaub, den lässt dir doch jeder hier. 

Dir hat die Herstellung Spaß gemacht und freust dich jetzt beim Benutzen auch immer noch über dein Werk. Ist doch vollkommen in Ordnung!

Vergiss nicht:
du kannst nicht everybodys Darling sein - wenn dich hier jemand nicht verstehen will - einfach ignorieren!#h


----------



## stefano89 (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Also ich finde das hier sehr schade, dass so viele hier meinen, sie müssten was Dummes zum Besten geben. Wenn ihr nichts zum Thema beisteuern könnt, dann geht raus spielen oder was auch immer.
Jeder achtet hier auf das Aussehen seines Tackles, zumindest fast jeder, also warum nicht auch auf das Aussehen des Totschlägers??? Angeln sollen schließlich auch nur  zweckmäßig sein...
Ich finde ein Totschläger kann durchaus Stil haben. Ist ein Unterschied obs ein normaler Ast ist oder ob er besonders geformt, aus besonderem Material oder anders mühsam hergestellt wurde.
Stil äußert sich auch nicht dadurch, wieviel Arbeit hineingesteckt wurde, nein, manchmal ist weniger mehr. Das sieht man auch jedes Jahr bei den Weihnachtsbeleuchtungen, wo manche einfach übertreiben und andere eben einfarbig schlicht einen gewissen Stil bewahren ( nur ein kleines Beispiel das jedem geläufig sein sollte...)
Ich finde deine Totschläger sind sehr schlicht, wodurch sie meiner Meinung nach Stil haben. Würde sie auch mit Ölen behandeln, weil Lack die Oberfläche eben verändert.
Ausserdem ist das auch ein nützliches Erinnerungsstück, was ihn von einem normalen Totschläger abhebt.
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Ullov Löns (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



stefano89 schrieb:


> Also ich finde das hier sehr schade, dass so viele hier meinen, sie müssten was Dummes zum Besten geben.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 
Ich finde, das du recht hast .


----------



## MeyerChri (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hey alle zusammen, habe mir heute auch 2 fischtöter gebaut.

Sie sind Ca.30cm lang und ich habe sie mit 3 schichten DD-Lack überzogen.

Habe sie mit einem messer abgeschält und am griffteil noch die unterste schicht rinde dran gelassen.
Danach habe ich denn alles mit feinem sandpapier richtig schön glatt gemacht.

Finde sie sehen echt toll aus und haben auch ein gutes gewicht :vik:

Was halten ihr von denen??


----------



## axel krepper (7. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hallo Felix!
Lass Dich nicht ärgern! Rohes Holz mehrfach mit Leinölfirnis
bepinseln und einige Tage trocknen lassen.Danach mit einem
Stück Bienenwachs (Kerze) drüberrubbeln und mit einem
Lappen auf Seidenglanz polieren.So machts der Tischler.#6
Viele Grüsse,Axel.


----------



## goeddoek (7. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



axel krepper schrieb:


> Hallo Felix!
> Lass Dich nicht ärgern!




Richtig - die meisten hier wollen Dich auch nicht ärgern. Ist einfach ein bisschen frotzeln unter Gleichgesinnten :m




axel krepper schrieb:


> Rohes Holz mehrfach mit Leinölfirnis
> bepinseln und einige Tage trocknen lassen.Danach mit einem
> Stück Bienenwachs (Kerze) drüberrubbeln und mit einem
> Lappen auf Seidenglanz polieren.So machts der Tischler.#6
> Viele Grüsse,Axel.




Dönnerschlach - wieder was gelernt. Die Sache mit dem Bienenwachs ist eigentlich logisch. Hab ich bisher nicht gewusst.

Irgenwo müssten doch noch die Weihnachtskerzen ..... |supergri


----------



## m-spec (7. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



axel krepper schrieb:


> Hallo Felix!
> Rohes Holz mehrfach mit Leinölfirnis
> bepinseln.



Und bitte aufpassen das die Bude nicht abfackelt. Leinölfirnis ist unter finanzschwachen Tischlern ein beliebtes Mittel um die  Versicherungssumme der Brandschutzversicherung zu kassieren (Die Erfolgsquote ist dann doch eher gering). :g


----------



## otterfisch (7. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Vorweg: die Teile sehen klasse aus! Gute Arbeit.

Allerdings finde ich folgende Aussagen eher schwierig:



FelixT schrieb:


> (...) hab ich mit dem einen Wacholderstab den Kopf mit einem Schlag zerdonnert...
> Da hab ich auch gestaunt.. richtig zerknackst.(...)
> zwei schnelle Schläge meines Koivu-Stabes ins Koma versetzt hat.
> LgFelix



Für mich ist Fische töten ein notwendiges Übel um Fische essen zu können. 

Mir sind Leute, die sich darauf feiern, einem Fisch mit mühevoll bearbeiteten finnischen Birkenstäben (die sich wie warmes Marmor anfühlen) "den Kopf zu zerdonnern" echt suspekt.
Und dann auch noch "zwei schnelle Schläge"...

Hier lesen auch Leute mit, die vielleicht Argumente sammeln wollen gegen Angler...
Deine Handarbeit in Ehren, aber Deine Statements diesbezüglich - ich weiss nicht|kopfkrat

__


----------



## Sensitivfischer (8. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Nun legt mal nicht jedes Wort auf die Goldwaage und macht euch nicht ins Hemd.#y
Euer Fleisch was ihr die Woche wahrscheinlich schon verputzt habt...,|engel: ihr wollt gar nicht wissen, wie's auf'm Schlachthof abgeht, was für kaputte Typen da teilweise arbeiten und wie die mit dem Vieh umgehen.


----------



## Nitro (8. August 2009)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

*Wie wuerdet ihr damit verfahren?*

Ab in Ofen,dann einen neuen Knüppel suchen vieleicht ja Eiche dann hast beim nächsten angeln was zu tun mit entrinden ohne Messer und so.


----------



## FlotterHecht (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

morgen leute

also ich hab mir letztens auch  einen "fisch-knüppel" gebaut

ich hab mit einem kantholz angefangen und es in form gedrexelt( an drehbank) danach abgeschliffen und gebeizt

zum schluss oben noch aufgebohrt und mit zinn gefüllt

fertig is mein knüppel
hier noch en paar bilder


----------



## Jacky Fan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Sehr schöne Dinge habt ihr euch da gebastelt.

Doch zum Wesentlichen:

Das sind *Betäuber*

Getötet wird der Fisch mit dem Herzstich oder dem Kehlschnitt

Es kommt auch nicht nur auf die Kraft, sondern auf die Treffsicherheit an, mit der man das Nachhirn trifft.
Irgentwelche Lasuren sind nur fürs Auge und dienen nicht der Zweckmässigkeit


----------



## skally (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Dinge habt ihr euch da gebastelt.
> 
> Doch zum Wesentlichen:
> 
> ...



Da gebe ich dir recht, sie sind zum betäuben da nicht zum töten, aber komischerweise wird in fast jeden tackleshop oder sogar in der Fischereiprüfung der "Betäuber" -Fischtöter oder auch Totschläger genannt. 

zum TE:

Schöne Totschläger hast du dir da gemacht.#6 Würde sie aber auch lieber nicht zum Angeln nehmen. Werden zu schnell schmuddelig. 

Pack sie doch lieber neben deinen Nachttisch, und wenn deine Frau /Freundin mal in der Nacht wieder nicht schlafen kann gibste ihr eine auf den Kopf. :g:m

Grüße


----------



## bladecx2 (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

die sehen sehr schön aus. hänge sie doch an die wand, töte hechte zwischen 50-70 cm mit einem normalen stock welcher dich nicht reut und alles was grösser oder kleiner ist release!
lg


----------



## FlotterHecht (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*



Jacky Fan schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Dinge habt ihr euch da gebastelt.
> 
> Doch zum Wesentlichen:
> 
> ...






genau deswegen hab ich sie auch  "fisch-knüppel" genannt

übrigensnoch zu meinem  knüppeln  ich hab hartholz verwendet ned das noch jemand denk des wär nur en besenstiel da waren schon 1 1/2 stunden arbeit drinne#6


tschööö|wavey:


----------



## Suniflex (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

Hallo Freunde!
der Name  " Totschläger " läßt bei mir schon die Nackenhaare hoch stehen, das man ihn braucht sehe ich auch noch ein zumindesten manchmal.Aber man sollte ihn anderst nennen,der  Vorschlag Betäuber gefiele mir auch besser , sonst höre ich schon die Grünen und alle anderen so genannten Naturschützer schreien |krach:|krach: nach den bösen und Mordenden Anglern und ihrer Anhängerschaft.
                       TL Steffen


----------



## andy72 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Totschläger mit Stil... eine Frage ;-)*

priest


----------

